# is this acceptable wrapping?



## Angelus

good day everyone

quite sometime ago i got my bats rewrapped and i have not used them since as i have been using another mod that uses another battery set. so earlier today i noticed my one battery that i use in my hex on the negative side there seems to be a type of bulge by the rim so i'm quite hesitant to use it again.

this lock down has not been good for me 

but when i bought a new mod i couldnt get new bats coz they were sold out and are still sold out i was wanting to use the new one so i could give my hex a break for awhile , but now that the one bat looks kinda strange and also on the wraps there seem to be lil holes forming around the positive ring side. so i'm using the best looking ones in my hex at the moment.

in the mean while i have emailed a retailer asking about ordering ect.

so anyway back to my original question this set of 4 18560's i bought i thinking to use in my new mod but the way that they are wrapped i dont know if i can use them as is. and if not then i have to order wraps which will be a 3 day wait in anycase.

my new mod takes 18650's , 20700's and 21700's , i really want to wait to buy the 21700's to use instead of having to use the battery adaptor in the regulated mod, i just dont like the idea of adaptors .... if it is made to fit 21700 then i would rather put 21700 in the mod.

anyway please can you have a look at these bats and how they are wrapped or shall i wait and rewrap ... also i was not the person that wrapped these

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance

@M.Adhir 
@Christos
@Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

Angelus said:


> good day everyone
> 
> quite sometime ago i got my bats rewrapped and i have not used them since as i have been using another mod that uses another battery set. so earlier today i noticed my one battery that i use in my hex on the negative side there seems to be a type of bulge by the rim so i'm quite hesitant to use it again.
> 
> this lock down has not been good for me
> 
> but when i bought a new mod i couldnt get new bats coz they were sold out and are still sold out i was wanting to use the new one so i could give my hex a break for awhile , but now that the one bat looks kinda strange and also on the wraps there seem to be lil holes forming around the positive ring side. so i'm using the best looking ones in my hex at the moment.
> 
> in the mean while i have emailed a retailer asking about ordering ect.
> 
> so anyway back to my original question this set of 4 18560's i bought i thinking to use in my new mod but the way that they are wrapped i dont know if i can use them as is. and if not then i have to order wraps which will be a 3 day wait in anycase.
> 
> my new mod takes 18650's , 20700's and 21700's , i really want to wait to buy the 21700's to use instead of having to use the battery adaptor in the regulated mod, i just dont like the idea of adaptors .... if it is made to fit 21700 then i would rather put 21700 in the mod.
> 
> anyway please can you have a look at these bats and how they are wrapped or shall i wait and rewrap ... also i was not the person that wrapped these
> 
> View attachment 199695
> View attachment 199696
> View attachment 199697
> View attachment 199698



I would use it. The positive side looks safe enough ,but have tagged a few experts for their opinion.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Angelus

Awesome thanks ... maybe I just being ocd

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance

@Room Fogger
@Silver 
@vicTor

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Christos

Angelus said:


> good day everyone
> 
> quite sometime ago i got my bats rewrapped and i have not used them since as i have been using another mod that uses another battery set. so earlier today i noticed my one battery that i use in my hex on the negative side there seems to be a type of bulge by the rim so i'm quite hesitant to use it again.
> 
> this lock down has not been good for me
> 
> but when i bought a new mod i couldnt get new bats coz they were sold out and are still sold out i was wanting to use the new one so i could give my hex a break for awhile , but now that the one bat looks kinda strange and also on the wraps there seem to be lil holes forming around the positive ring side. so i'm using the best looking ones in my hex at the moment.
> 
> in the mean while i have emailed a retailer asking about ordering ect.
> 
> so anyway back to my original question this set of 4 18560's i bought i thinking to use in my new mod but the way that they are wrapped i dont know if i can use them as is. and if not then i have to order wraps which will be a 3 day wait in anycase.
> 
> my new mod takes 18650's , 20700's and 21700's , i really want to wait to buy the 21700's to use instead of having to use the battery adaptor in the regulated mod, i just dont like the idea of adaptors .... if it is made to fit 21700 then i would rather put 21700 in the mod.
> 
> anyway please can you have a look at these bats and how they are wrapped or shall i wait and rewrap ... also i was not the person that wrapped these
> 
> View attachment 199695
> View attachment 199696
> View attachment 199697
> View attachment 199698


The wraps look mostly fine. What you need to be careful of is side tears because the positive terminal and negative terminal are very close together. You want to avoid any contact that will be a dead short (if the hare battery is exposed) on the battery like a key or the metal tube of some mod battery holders.

When in doubt, rewrap. If you are in jhb south I can get you some wraps for gratis.

Pic for some clarity. The red is positive and blue negative.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Informative 1


----------



## M.Adhir

Angelus said:


> good day everyone
> 
> quite sometime ago i got my bats rewrapped and i have not used them since as i have been using another mod that uses another battery set. so earlier today i noticed my one battery that i use in my hex on the negative side there seems to be a type of bulge by the rim so i'm quite hesitant to use it again.
> 
> this lock down has not been good for me
> 
> but when i bought a new mod i couldnt get new bats coz they were sold out and are still sold out i was wanting to use the new one so i could give my hex a break for awhile , but now that the one bat looks kinda strange and also on the wraps there seem to be lil holes forming around the positive ring side. so i'm using the best looking ones in my hex at the moment.
> 
> in the mean while i have emailed a retailer asking about ordering ect.
> 
> so anyway back to my original question this set of 4 18560's i bought i thinking to use in my new mod but the way that they are wrapped i dont know if i can use them as is. and if not then i have to order wraps which will be a 3 day wait in anycase.
> 
> my new mod takes 18650's , 20700's and 21700's , i really want to wait to buy the 21700's to use instead of having to use the battery adaptor in the regulated mod, i just dont like the idea of adaptors .... if it is made to fit 21700 then i would rather put 21700 in the mod.
> 
> anyway please can you have a look at these bats and how they are wrapped or shall i wait and rewrap ... also i was not the person that wrapped these
> 
> View attachment 199695
> View attachment 199696
> View attachment 199697
> View attachment 199698



Those look fine enough. Just be careful for tears on the sides on the wrap and at the top as well. Negative and positive are pretty close to eaxh other at the top of the batteries so you want to be careful that the wraps don't tear and lead to a short (ie, possible Kaboom sound). 

At some point I'd rewrap those batteries though--but that's more just my OCD not being able to deal with misaligned wraps.

If you're stuck for wraps just shout- I'm sure there are some of us here who can help make a plan and get some wraps and insulators to you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru

I’m more concerned about the discolouration at the bottom of those batteries. How long have you been using them @Angelus ?

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

I agree with what the experts have said.

I have always double wrapped batteries that have thin original wrapping. It is so easy to do and takes about a minute per battery. The most important aspect is to remember to replace the insulator at the positive terminal if you have removed the original wrap.

If you cant find decent thick wraps then I would recommend double wrapping. I use transparent wrap over the original using a hairdryer.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Angelus

Christos said:


> The wraps look mostly fine. What you need to be careful of is side tears because the positive terminal and negative terminal are very close together. You want to avoid any contact that will be a dead short (if the hare battery is exposed) on the battery like a key or the metal tube of some mod battery holders.
> 
> When in doubt, rewrap. If you are in jhb south I can get you some wraps for gratis.
> 
> Pic for some clarity. The red is positive and blue negative.
> View attachment 199713
> 
> View attachment 199714



thanks for this Christos reading your reply and actually seeing the attachments help me understand more



M.Adhir said:


> Those look fine enough. Just be careful for tears on the sides on the wrap and at the top as well. Negative and positive are pretty close to eaxh other at the top of the batteries so you want to be careful that the wraps don't tear and lead to a short (ie, possible Kaboom sound).
> 
> At some point I'd rewrap those batteries though--but that's more just my OCD not being able to deal with misaligned wraps.
> 
> If you're stuck for wraps just shout- I'm sure there are some of us here who can help make a plan and get some wraps and insulators to you.



lol i think i have the same ocd problem lol



Grand Guru said:


> I’m more concerned about the discolouration at the bottom of those batteries. How long have you been using them @Angelus ?



um iam really really not sure how old they are maybe 1/2 years



Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with what the experts have said.
> 
> I have always double wrapped batteries that have thin original wrapping. It is so easy to do and takes about a minute per battery. The most important aspect is to remember to replace the insulator at the positive terminal if you have removed the original wrap.
> 
> If you cant find decent thick wraps then I would recommend double wrapping. I use transparent wrap over the original using a hairdryer.




yes i have heard of this idea and i loveeeeeeeeeeeee the idea of double wrapping 

have never found clear wraps though ... they are invisible i tell you lol

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Angelus

Just an update I have gone ahead and ordered new batteries but not sure on the eta but it from jhb to dbn .... mean while I going to need to go wrap hunting

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Chickenstrip

Discolouration just looks like scratching the metal till it's shiny. Caused by prolonged use in a "tight" battery tray. Absolutely nothing to worry about imo. It definitely doesn't look like carbon build up from arching. Which itself, is not an issue.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Gringo

Angelus said:


> Just an update I have gone ahead and ordered new batteries but not sure on the eta but it from jhb to dbn .... mean while I going to need to go wrap hunting


Hi Angelus... if you in the northern side if town... Sir Vape is open for business and if you in the Southern side of town ... E cig inn is open for business... check out their web sites... ( so no hunting needed, just not sure if they have clear wraps )

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silo

Christos said:


> The wraps look mostly fine. What you need to be careful of is side tears because the positive terminal and negative terminal are very close together. You want to avoid any contact that will be a dead short (if the hare battery is exposed) on the battery like a key or the metal tube of some mod battery holders.
> 
> When in doubt, rewrap. If you are in jhb south I can get you some wraps for gratis.
> 
> Pic for some clarity. The red is positive and blue negative.
> View attachment 199713
> 
> View attachment 199714



I like put tape between/on that spot where you marked the red and the blue horizontal line. I can't double wrap, doesn't fit in my mod, so I do this instead.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Angelus

omw i just got the new battery sets delivered and omw the 21700 dont fit in my nitecore d4 .... i didnt even think to check my charger lol but atleast i ordered both 21700 and 18650's  

@Gringo i thought that the stores doing online only at the moment

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Gringo

Angelus said:


> omw i just got the new battery sets delivered and omw the 21700 dont fit in my nitecore d4 .... i didnt even think to check my charger lol but atleast i ordered both 21700 and 18650's
> 
> @Gringo i thought that the stores doing online only at the moment


Nope some are open... you just need to do you thing... at a distance and then get out ...

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Scuse the ignorance, but how unsafe is it to vape a battery that has damage in the wrap on only regulated devices?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## alex1501

If the wrap is damagaed close to the "+" it could cause venting on the regulated device.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz

NecroticAngel said:


> Scuse the ignorance, but how unsafe is it to vape a battery that has damage in the wrap on only regulated devices?


 
The best rule is to not use a battery with a torn or damaged wrapper, until you can get them re-wrapped. 
Also remember to inspect batteries in rotation regularly for tears or damage.

The 'regulated' part is pretty meaningless when you consider the location of the batteries in the battery sled.

In dual / multiple battery mods, batteries are always in close proximity to each other and usually positioned in a way that reduces the intricacies of connecting them all in series. It means that they are typically inserted in different orientations with adjacent batteries sharing at least one directly connected negative and positive pole. If two with a common connected positive and negative terminal touches while their bodies are exposed, that would mean a dead short across one of them and it will likely vent the battery.

It may not be so much of a problem in single battery mods made from non-metallic components like wood, resin or some plastics, but sanity should prevail and the same rule should apply. 

If the damage is near the positive part or nipple of the battery you can potentally short the battery when you slide it into the mod as the metal related to the 2 poles are very close near the positive end. If there is any sign of damage on the wrap or the insulator ring do not even think of using it.

For those recoiling, keep in mind that a metal shaving or piece of wire of about a millimetre in length dropped in the wrong place can also spell disaster. Be careful no to have exposed batteries lying about when you use cutters. One in million chance you may say, but keep in mind that Murphy has always been a crafty bugger.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Resistance

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> I agree with what the experts have said.
> 
> I have always double wrapped batteries that have thin original wrapping. It is so easy to do and takes about a minute per battery. The most important aspect is to remember to replace the insulator at the positive terminal if you have removed the original wrap.
> 
> If you cant find decent thick wraps then I would recommend double wrapping. I use transparent wrap over the original using a hairdryer.




I like this guy's reviews as well.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance

alex1501 said:


> If the wrap is damagaed close to the "+" it could cause venting on the regulated device.


And shorting in some dual devices if the negative is comprised.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Thanks so much for all the info guys! These are little scratches all seem to be toward the bottom end of the battery (negative) and pretty much where the nite core holder is before you slide it down.... Which is now my guess. All our vapes we use at the moment are single battery pen style mods. I've put some electrical tape over the little gaps. Is buying new wraps a thing? And how safe is that

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

NecroticAngel said:


> Thanks so much for all the info guys! These are little scratches all seem to be toward the bottom end of the battery (negative) and pretty much where the nite core holder is before you slide it down.... Which is now my guess. All our vapes we use at the moment are single battery pen style mods. I've put some electrical tape over the little gaps. Is buying new wraps a thing? And how safe is that



Yeah it is definitely a thing. The batteries were actually designed and wrapped to be placed in battery packs, that are housed in a plastic case laptop/drill/or most cordless/battery operated devices. They generally use a few lower amp 18650's.

It is as safe as a new wrap, maybe better, maybe worse. Depends on the wrap and if it was wrapped okay(so easy though). Not so safe if the battery itself isn't safe. It is also fairly cheap, think about R6 a wrap. Just take note if the white insulator is still okay, I have had to tape one and cut out the little hole, as it was like paper.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

Does this look in order? I'll definate ly order some and youtube a how to. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

I wouldn't... The part that worries me is that torn edge by the positive. Like the most dangerous spot is there where the bumps are at the top.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Wow thank you OK, I'm going to put in two of the better batteries into our mods and just charge them via USB so hubby can't damage them further. I'll get some wraps and some new batteries. Really appreciate the help!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

Did a quickie with sellotape, not the prettiest but can see well enough. I have wrapped an entire battery with those wide sellotapes with success. If it is safer, it is safer. Just looked like a bomb

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Silo said:


> View attachment 200062
> 
> Did a quickie with sellotape, not the prettiest but can see well enough. I have wrapped an entire battery with those wide sellotapes with success. If it is safer, it is safer. Just looked like a bomb


Oh wow so it really is safe if you just cover it. Clear nail varnish before cello tape?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silo

NecroticAngel said:


> Oh wow so it really is safe if you just cover it. Clear nail varnish before cello tape?



I started doing it to all my batteries from new, and the wraps lasts very long. I use the nitecore ripper charger as well. No idea if the clear nail varnish is a good idea or worth the wait. But yes as long as the metal is insulated, should be good.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## X-Calibre786

I'm in no way affiliated with these guys, but at this price, there's no reason to be using batteries with damaged wraps. 

I ordered a stack of them some time ago to make it worth the shipping cost. 

https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/470928453/battery_18.html

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

X-Calibre786 said:


> I'm in no way affiliated with these guys, but at this price, there's no reason to be using batteries with damaged wraps.
> 
> I ordered a stack of them some time ago to make it worth the shipping cost.
> 
> https://www.bidorbuy.co.za/item/470928453/battery_18.html


Ah thank you so much, but I actually got my hands on some wraps, it's my plan to wrap today, though I have no idea where the hairdryer is, we have a halogen heater that's like our own personal sun thought I'd try that

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon

NecroticAngel said:


> Ah thank you so much, but I actually got my hands on some wraps, it's my plan to wrap today, though I have no idea where the hairdryer is, we have a halogen heater that's like our own personal sun thought I'd try that




Watch your fingers the heat seems to creep up on you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stranger

Using the hairdryer is really easy. I am used to heat shrinking insulation on wires. Putting a wrap on a battery is much easier.

What I do is hold thumb and finger each end with the wrap in place. I pre heat the hairdryer and then just gently play it over the battery. It takes seconds and the wrap grabs the battery and curls around the top and bottom.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NecroticAngel

Stranger said:


> Using the hairdryer is really easy. I am used to heat shrinking insulation on wires. Putting a wrap on a battery is much easier.
> 
> What I do is hold thumb and finger each end with the wrap in place. I pre heat the hairdryer and then just gently play it over the battery. It takes seconds and the wrap grabs the battery and curls around the top and bottom.


Both myself and may daughter have hair down to our waist just about. You'd think I'd know where such a thing is hahahhaa

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

Wonder if you guys would mind checking this one out before I do the rest, and no I haven't put it in my mod yet haha. Hands are trembling thinking of venting batteries....

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## NecroticAngel

You didn't, I stole someone else's

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NecroticAngel

XsCode said:


> Wow so what you guys are saying is I can sort out my little problem (left) with this solution (right).
> 
> Right?
> 
> (Sorry for sniping your thread NecroticAngel)
> 
> View attachment 201089
> 
> 
> 
> I have wraps but no hairdryer  go figure


Well I'll tell you what I did last night. Less than two hours in Nitecore the Ripper claimed a brand new victim. So I just wrapped my new wrappings at the bottom (where that bastard catches) with that clear packing tape you have there.


----------

